# Renting an apartment or a House In Hurgahada ...



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

I wonder if someone can tell me what would the rent of a Two to Three bedroom Apartment in Hurgahada or a House will be per month on month to month bases ?
And are there any storages to rent ? A size of a Room ? And what would they aprox. will charge .
I might rent till I find out where we want to settle and buy a Villa or Half a Villa.
Regards
Samer


----------



## Busy Sue (Jun 26, 2010)

The average rent for a two bedroom apartment can range from 1600 to 3000 EGP a month. It can vary from area to area. I don't know of any storages to rent.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Busy Sue said:


> The average rent for a two bedroom apartment can range from 1600 to 3000 EGP a month. It can vary from area to area. I don't know of any storages to rent.


Small rent , comparing to Los Angeles , will rent till I find the right place to buy and the area.
I was doing a lots of research on Mubarak 7 ?? What do you think about the Half Villas there ?
Regards
Samer


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Samer.... you can find an apartment for anywhere between 1,000 le to 4,000 le in Hurghada.
For 1,000 le you can get an unfurnished place in Dahar, which is on the north end of Hurghada... more locals than tourists.
For 3,000 you should be able to get something fairly decent in Al Hadaba, which is the more centraland nicer part of the town.
there are also lots of flats you'll see on the Mubarak estates, which originated as cheap properties for Egyptians, to enable them to get a foothold on the housing market.... they're very close to the airport.
They're basically like the Egyptian version of a UK council estate, and I wouldn't live there.
Mubarak 6 is made up of villas divided into 2 or 4... and is slightly. It's at the south end of Hurghada.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Samer.... you can find an apartment for anywhere between 1,000 le to 4,000 le in Hurghada.
> For 1,000 le you can get an unfurnished place in Dahar, which is on the north end of Hurghada... more locals than tourists.
> For 3,000 you should be able to get something fairly decent in Al Hadaba, which is the more centraland nicer part of the town.
> there are also lots of flats you'll see on the Mubarak estates, which originated as cheap properties for Egyptians, to enable them to get a foothold on the housing market.... they're very close to the airport.
> ...


Do you think that Mubarak 7 is a good area to buy a Villa ? Or half Villa ?
I might be renting first till i get the feel of the place and where I want to buy.
Regards
Samer


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

samertalat said:


> Do you think that Mubarak 7 is a good area to buy a Villa ? Or half Villa ?
> I might be renting first till i get the feel of the place and where I want to buy.
> Regards
> Samer


I wouldn't want to live there, too far out and mostly empty. There are better places to choose.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree with Helen....
I don't like the Mubaraks at all.... and Mubarak 7 is too far from Sekala (town centre).
My suggestion would be El Kawser or Al Hadaba, which is the hill at the top of Sekala, c;ose enough to the centre, but far enough away from the noise and bustle.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Well if you have a car nothing is far , I used to live over a 100 KM from town and work in the USA and used to drive every day at least an hour to an hour and a half each way .
Distance from the Mubaraks to town is what 10 minutes?
I will rent first as i said and try finding a nice area to buy a Half Villa . I was told by a real estate agent that $130.000.00 will be for unfinished half Villa but so far I found it for as low as $70.000.00 . One thing is I lost trust in Real estate agents , well i know the higher they sell the more money they make , But looks like I will rent a car in Jan or Feb when i get there but will not buy yet , and when we move i will rent till i find the deal I want , Will look by myself , Hate Pushy people that tries to sell you what ever just because they have to make money , I used to be in business but I was and still an honest person , Will sell you what suites you and what will make you happy , This is the American way were you get from the people that you sold customers where they talk good about you , Reputation is the key to success and honesty.
Where would be a good area to rent 2 or 3 bedrooms furnished on month to month bases ? And what would be a good business to open in the area ? To deal with tourists all year long ?
Regards
Samer


----------

